# Dharamshala



## marcopolo123 (Nov 11, 2010)

I had visited Dharamshala this summer and it turned out to be a good holiday. It is a picturesque hill station in the Himalayas famous for Mcleod Ganj which is the seat of the exiled Tibetan government. Dharamshala is also the capital of the erstwhile Katoch Dynasty which is arguably the oldest serving royal family in the world. The Indian Premier League (IPL) has brought Dharamshala into the Cricketing spotlight as it boasts of one of the most beautiful cricket stadiums in the world. Dharamshala is a trekker’s paradise as the Snow Line can be visited in just a day trip. 

 
(Taken by me)

Dharamshala is synonymous with Little Lhasa after His Holiness, The Dalai Lama established the Tibetan Government in Exile. 


(Taken by me)

The Tibet Museum situated in the Tsuglagkhang Complex is a good place to visit to get a historical account of the Tibetan Struggle. The photographs give a vivid recollection of the Tibetan struggle and the escape of The Dalai Lama and his followers into India in 1960. It is open 9am to 6pm on all days except Mondays. 


(Taken by me)

The Library of Tibetan Works & Arts is a treasure trove of ancient Tibetan cultural objects and manuscripts. Some of the 80000 plus manuscripts date as far back as the 10th century. It has served as a great center for Tibetan Studies with alumni of more than five thousand students. This is the place to go if you ever wanted to learn the Tibetan Language, Buddhist philosophy or Thangka painting which is a Tibetan Silk painting with embroidery.

The Tibetan Institute of Performing Arts is another magnificent institution devoted at preserving the cultural tradition of Tibet. I found some of the workshops run here, to be very interesting. You can learn how to make traditional Tibetan style costumes, masks and musical instruments. April is the best time to visit as you can catch the annual Folk Opera festival.


Bhagsunag Fall is a popular attraction 11 kms from Dharamshala town. It is famous for slate quarries and taking chilly dips in the icy waters. You can also hit the trekking trails near the fall, which will lead you to Triund in 3 days.

The War Memorial is a good spot to be included in your itinerary. It salutes the brave soldiers who laid down their lives. The memorial is very picturesquely set amidst a pine tree forest. 


(Taken by me)

Kunal Pathari is a 3km walk from Kotwali bazaar. It houses an old rock temple of a local deity. Kunal Pathari offers splendid views of the Dauladhar range courtesy its altitude. 

St John’s Church will be enjoyed by patrons of Stain Glass work. The church lies in a forest between Mcleod Ganj and Forsyth Ganj. There is a monument dedicated to Lord Elgin, an erstwhile Viceroy who was buried here in 1863. Lady Elgin had donated the Belgian Stain Glass to the Church. 


_*(IPL Stadium)*_, (Taken by me)


Interesting Discovery: Tibetan Medical traditions date back to more than 2500 years and are based on a holistic concept of mind and body. This school of thought believes that a disease is due to disequilibrium of psychological and physical energies. The method of diagnosis is visual, interrogation and pulse-reading. Medicines are usually bitter pills or powder containing herbs, animal products, precious stones and metals.


----------

